# Bitz upgrade from Zenith



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone here tried the upgraded nock receiver for the Bitz jig from Zenith? I just ordered one tonight. Supposed to cure the problem of unequal spacing of the vanes caused by the play in the arrow while in the cradle. Sure hope it works because I had to refletch almost a complete dozen because of this just the other night.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*You'll be happy!*

I went through the same thing as you about a year ago! I went through a whole pk. of Flex Fletch, and didn't even get one arrow done! So, I ordered the upgrade, and a new pk. of fletch. After installing, and adjusting the upgrade, I think, I went through about 3 vanes, then it was perfect! It really makes a huge difference! The money you will save in fletch, will more than pay for the upgrade!


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Mine has been great,worth the money in my opinion.I never had any issues with larger diameter arrows,but small axis sized or smaller gave me fits.
Not any more,they all look great.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I've got to agree. You can get good fletching on skinny arrows without it, but the upgrade makes it so much easier...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I borrowed a jig with the upgrade to fletch a couple dozen arrows. It's much more consistent with the Zenith upgrade.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Anyone else think its crap that you spend that kind of money on the "best jig" in the business and immediately have to upgrade it?


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

*link*

Anyone have a link????


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jre4192 said:


> Anyone else think its crap that you spend that kind of money on the "best jig" in the business and immediately have to upgrade it?


You don't "have to" upgrade it...It will work as is, it's just much easier with the upgrade...

Here is the link to the Zenith website for the upgrade...
http://zenitharchery.com/


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I never had this problem when fletching Gold Tip UL 400's and did fletch my first six ACC without any trouble but the second half dozen gave me a fit! Glad to hear that the upgrade makes a difference.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have been using one for about 3 years.....works great 

I use my regular Bitz for my indoor arrows....and Nino's Bitz for my Nano's. I fletched them on one of his jigs 3 years ago and loved it. Then last year when I went to fletch up the new ones I "borrowed" one of his 6.......I am still using it :chortle:


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

jre4192 said:


> Anyone else think its crap that you spend that kind of money on the "best jig" in the business and immediately have to upgrade it?



Nope, no problem here. To be honest, both products are a bargain. I don't actually own the ZAP kit, 'cuz I just taught myself to be very finicky with the regular Bitz', after f***ing up several arrows. We're actually luck that Bitz' decided to K.I.S.S. and inexpensive. If you look at other sports products, fine machine work can fetch extreme prices. Have you ever priced a high-end fly-tying vise? http://www.renzetti.com/home.php


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

my Bitz is older than most of you..  and is breathing a whole new fresh outlook on life with Joe's upgrade installed.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jre4192 said:


> Anyone else think its crap that you spend that kind of money on the "best jig" in the business and immediately have to upgrade it?


Nope....I am sure that you can ask him to put it on if you want if you buy one from him. I'm also sure that he wouldn't have a problem installing it on all of them. BUT you only really want it or need it on the LITTLE ones. Like the Nano, X10, ACE etc. 

You don't need it for the fatter shafts....definitely not for anything over a standard carbon size shaft....and I know the last set of 3-28s and 2314s I did were probably the best fletching job I have done ever.....and that was without the kit. 

The jig also isn't that expensive even adding the kit. I have had my jig for about 12 years and it looks like it did the day I got it.....it will last longer then I can keep it. :wink:


----------

